# Cold weather deep water big boys (part 1 of 3)



## Harbison

We who are fortunate to live in this tropical wonderland we call Florida are so very proud of what the Sunshine state has to offer. We love to show our Northern friends why Florida is widely known as the 'Fishing Capitol of the World.' 
Friday, January, 17, come along with me as we welcome Mr. Brett King, & Ms. Amanda Chiado to Florida's famous deep sea fishing. Brett and Amanda drove from Spring Valley Illinois, "The Valley of the Springs," to do battle with our mighty amber Jack. On June, 13, of this year Brett & Amanda will become husband and wife. Can this team from the "Land of Lincoln" really hold up to the power of the mighty AJ? Only one way to find out, let's go see.
We will be fishing on the head boat Florida Fisherman ll out of Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida. 
To challenge the mighty AJ we will need plenty of lively pin fish:

Our Northern friends are ready:

First mate ,Will, goes over safety precautions:

Want to win some hard cash? The jack-pot is the way to do it:

Want to get the most out of our trip? Listen closely to Will:

We are out of here! Mr. John Martin, Gainesville, Florida, prepares, .42 seconds into the action packed video at the end of this report. Watch John in action 4:25, & 7:26 minutes into the video:

Mister Jordan Ruberto Battles the fighting machine. Watch Jordan in action 1:12 & 5:13 minutes into the video:


----------



## Harbison

*Cold weaather deep water big boys (part 2 of 3)*

Our Northern friends challenge the mighty amber jack. Mr. Brett King:


Ms. Amanda Chiado goes to work. Watch Amanda 2:18 minutes into the video:



Amanda, do you know what kind of fish Brett just caught? Is it a red grouper? No! Amanda; that's the pride of the Gulf of Mexico, the American red snapper. 6:40 into the video:

Oh No! Mister Eddie Sumrall, West Palm Beach, Florida, has hooked something much bigger than an amber jack. 4:20 into the video:

It's a goliath grouper. Good job Eddie:

Ralph, way to go sir. That's a red grouper to be proud of. 6:21 into the video:


Loyd, sir that's a winner. Kyle, great job on the gaff:


They grow them big in this deep water:

Mister Willis Ellis, Jacksonville, Florida, fished spot # 4 to land this beautiful gag grouper:

Kyle is so proud of us:


----------



## Harbison

*Cold weather deep water big boys (part 3 of 3)*

Dinner time; that means Chef Tammy time. Time for steak, wild rice, broccoli, and premium cheese cake. Now this is really roughing it!



We are absolutely stuffed. Hope the fish are still hungry:
Look at the FWC tag in that AJ John just caught. We can help in the management of our fishery by reporting any tagged fish caught. The number to call is on the tag:


What trophies. Looks like they are still hungry:


The mangrove snapper bite has been much slower than expected. but we are picking up some nice ones after dark:


Time to ice down the fish for the final time. Kyle (L) and Will pull the fish from box #1 and proceed to layer fish & ice. Box # 2 to follow. Come Sunday morning our fish are going to be fresh & in prime condition:

9:30 Saturday evening. Time to hit the bunks for the long ride back to Madeira Beach. Our great adventure started out very rough. Captain John reported 6 to 8 foot waves, with huge 10 to 12 foot swells on the way out. It calmed down after lunch, but it was still cold; at least for us Southerners. Amanda & Brett said it felt like Spring to them. They are leaving for Illinois Wednesday. They are hoping the temperature is not too much below 20 degrees. Amanda said it's already been down to -20. Probably a good idea for us to stay in Florida. 
Now that's a nice black fin tuna:

Nothing like being in the money:



Look at that money coming out of John's fishes' mouth:

The fishing was slower that expected, but we still ended up with a nice catch & memories to last a life time. Brett & Amanda will never forget their trip to Florida; their trip to, the 'Fishing Capitol of the World.' Can this team from the "Land of Lincoln" really hold up to the power of the mighty AJ? 
You had better believe it:

Why is Florida known as the 'Fishing Capitol of the World?' Just ask Mr. Brett King, and Ms. Amanda Chiado:

Catch all the action in this short, action packed, video. (Click on the link) 





 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## flounderslayerman

Nice report and fine box's of fish once again capt !!!!


----------



## Fielro

Way to show the Yanks what Florida has to offer! Thanks for the post


----------



## jcasey

Thanks Mr. Bob. I always enjoy your reports and you guys always manage to catch a ton of quality fish too.


----------



## Harbison

*Your positive comments mean more than you will ever know!*

Thanks guys! Those Yankees will go home dreaming of Florida. Sure would like to hear the stories they have to tell. 
It was so very rough. For some reason the fish did not bite well until it calmed down in the afternoon. We could see tons of them on the scope, but they acted like they did not really want to get caught.


----------



## Captdroot

Enjoyed re-visiting days gone by. All that brings back memories. Learning how to over come sea sickness for one! LOL.

Bob, you're a tough ole coot! Glad mother nature gave ya an opening.


----------



## Harbison

*Nothing but the very best!*

:thumbup: 
So glad you enjoyed the trip down memory lane. I try my best to give people the impression they are on the boat with me. I wish they were!
If it looks like it's going to be rough I start taking sea sick pills 5-6 hours before we leave. That gets them in your system. As far as that 'ole coot' Well! You obviously know me pretty darn well. Don't know about that 'tough' stuff. I just do the best I can with what I have left. 
I wish our North Florida friends nothing but the very best. Bob


----------



## delta dooler

another great report ! Thanks Harbison !:thumbup:


----------



## Harbison

*Thanks!*

:thumbup:
Thank you so very much. I just returned from a two day trip to the Florida Elbow. Will share ASAP. 
Here is a preview!


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir. I wanted to go to the Middle Grounds 2/14; it was just too darn rough for this 'ole coot.' Hope to go and share a full report 2/28.


----------

